# Depth Finder GPS combo reccomendations



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Simrad GO series is popular for touch screen. 

Simrad Nss is more expensive but has buttons in addition to touch screen. 

Simrad Cruise series for serious budget minded product but newly released. 

Ray marine Axiom series is also getting popular. 

Not personally a Garmin fan due to mapping limitations (proprietary Garmin maps only) but otherwise hardware is up there with best of them. 

Can’t speak to anything Furuno in small boat stuff.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Lowrance is great for both touch and buttons. Running a HDS Gen 2 9". I have a shoot thru hull transducer


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Budget ?


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Budget ?


I’d be will to spend $500-600


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Your first choice should be "what navigation chip am I going to run on the unit?" Then find the best machine for that chip.


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

stussing said:


> Your first choice should be "what navigation chip am I going to run on the unit?" Then find the best machine for that chip.


Gotcha, what navigation chips would you recommend then


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I have also been in the market for a new gps. I have been running my iPhone with Navionics for the past 3 years, but need something more dependable. Also, the Navionics satellite update is horribly. Pic was taken on a windy day at high tide.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

hlane09 said:


> Gotcha, what navigation chips would you recommend then


Florida marine tracks. Pricey but worth every penny. then get a lowrance or simrad unit


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Forcefed said:


> Simrad GO series is popular for touch screen.
> 
> Simrad Nss is more expensive but has buttons in addition to touch screen.
> 
> ...


Garmin bought out Navionics.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

sidelock said:


> Garmin bought out Navionics.


Yes, that happened over a year ago I believe, and you still can’t use navionics maps with Garmin products.


----------

